

Management Lessons From Jack Donaghy (30 Rock) - chwolfe
http://washingtonpost.com/business/management-lessons-from-jack-donaghy/2012/10/05/93cab868-0dad-11e2-a310-2363842b7057_story.html

======
Adrock
The lessons, for anyone wondering whether or not to read:

1\. Have a career plan, but don’t let it stifle you

2\. Innovate whether they like it or not

3\. Take mentorship seriously

4\. Learn from everyone around you

5\. Tolerate idiosyncracy

6\. Personal touches matter

